# Getting bigger..not gaining weight?



## ugadawg (Apr 27, 2005)

Whats goin on yall...well, week 4 of my cycle.  I have been getting comments left and right like "Damn...you're getting huge"  and "what the hell are you on?"  but I have gained maybe 2lbs...my weight fluctuates everyday.  I am eating a shitload compared to what I was before cycle.  I'm on 500 enth/wk and 400/eq wk.  Like I posted last week, I understand the cycle should just now be kicking in but I am just curious, this ever happen to ya'll?  I have probably gotten no less than a dozen positive comments in the past few days but I havent really gained any weight.  I am kinda stronger...nothing monumental...I do notice that I am recovering super-quick compared to before.  Im not complaining...its not like I was a skinny dude to begin with so getting bigger and only gaining a few lbs aint bad Im just wondering how people see it...


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 27, 2005)

Maybe u have gotten more Cut just a suggestion


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 27, 2005)

some thoughts......

1.  what was your bodyfat % before starting
2.  post your diet ....."doubt you're eating enough"  please tell us how many cals you're eating a day


----------



## dugie82 (Apr 27, 2005)

UGA.
I'm in the same boat as you. I'm near the end of my cycle and eating 4000+ cal/day 400 carbs 300g+ protein ED, yet i have only gained 8 total pounds in 6 weeks. I'm sure my BF has dropped a couple numbers, and strength has gone up(25 or so lbs on bench). EQ should kick in any day now for me also. I get comments from friends about how i'm "on the juice" but i can barely tell the difference myself.

Test isnt the miracle drug every one makes it out to be. Sure you can put on a pound a day for 30 days like most these guys say, but most of that is water weight/not good weight(I'm saying this because since day 1 i have been on .5mg adex EOD). Be happy with the steady gains you make if you eat cleanly. Or don't eat clean, and end up playing the roller coaster game with your weight. IMO it is better to steadily maintain and gain rather than to gain 25lbs, lose 10 lbs fat.  Whatever your goals are, figure out the easiest way for your body to achieve them.


----------



## dugie82 (Apr 27, 2005)

Also i have yet to experience any feelings of anger or rage of any sort or any elevation in aggression.


----------



## gregdiesel (Apr 27, 2005)

ugadawg said:
			
		

> Whats goin on yall...well, week 4 of my cycle.  I have been getting comments left and right like "Damn...you're getting huge"  and "what the hell are you on?"  but I have gained maybe 2lbs...my weight fluctuates everyday.  I am eating a shitload compared to what I was before cycle.  I'm on 500 enth/wk and 400/eq wk.  Like I posted last week, I understand the cycle should just now be kicking in but I am just curious, this ever happen to ya'll?  I have probably gotten no less than a dozen positive comments in the past few days but I havent really gained any weight.  I am kinda stronger...nothing monumental...I do notice that I am recovering super-quick compared to before.  Im not complaining...its not like I was a skinny dude to begin with so getting bigger and only gaining a few lbs aint bad Im just wondering how people see it...



Your muscles will looked pumped all the time like you just hit the gym.  That pump is what people are seeing.  Just keep doing what you're doing bro and the gains will come.


----------



## mojo (Apr 27, 2005)

quit looking at the scale and look in the mirror!


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 27, 2005)

mojo correct, people notice the difference, and it will be hard for you to notice alot of changes. i have been off for 2 months now and lost a little but have kept most, but i have gotten pretty cut now.


----------



## ugadawg (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks ya'll..here is my diet.  Keep in mind that I was about 12% BF before cycle so I am not using this as a bulking cycle.  

Meal1-6 egg whites, one yolk, cup of oats with scoop of whey and glass of skim milk
meal2-chicken breast
pre-workout protein shake (30gm)
post-workout shake-(30gm)
meal3-chicken breast or tuna with whole grain bread or brown rice, carrots or spinach
meal4-same as above
bedtime-usually a protein bar-25gm protein, low carb

I know it is not a mass diet...it is not supposed to be.  I am just trying to gain as much muscle as I can in the 12 wks I am on.  I am leaving for overseas about 6 wks after i get off for intense martial arts training so I cannot bulk right now and then go over there worrying about how I am gonna make the 12km runs every morning.  Thanks for your input bros...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 27, 2005)

no weight because lack of carbs


----------



## dugie82 (Apr 27, 2005)

throw in a 100g carb preworkout shake and a 25-50g post workout shake. Look for ingredients like dextrose and simple fructose.


----------



## ugadawg (Apr 27, 2005)

I drink some gatorade and eat 2 fruits a day...gatorade post-workout with the protein...im just scared of getting fat but I hear what ya'll are saying...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 27, 2005)

ugadawg said:
			
		

> I drink some gatorade and eat 2 fruits a day...gatorade post-workout with the protein...im just scared of getting fat but I hear what ya'll are saying...




if you're scared of getting fat because of too many carbs, you're not gonna gain that much.......carbs (not to mention fats) are crucial to muscle growth....you can also eat a lot more while taking steroids and not gain as much fat.  Just increase your carbs a lot.....if you feel you're getting to fat, just back off a bit.  try to make the most out of this cycle.


----------



## Ironaddict (Apr 27, 2005)

It will always be hard to see persoanl gains just because you look at yourself everyday.  most people see you for about two hours a day they just see your jacked pumps getting bigger and most likely more vascular.  Glad to see the peeps are digging ya, means your doing good bro.


----------



## ugadawg (Apr 27, 2005)

Any suggestions on the best ways to increase carbs?  Meal ideas, supp ideas?  Thanks for all the help bros...


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 28, 2005)

yeah next time you are at Tops look for the foods and drinks with the high carbs in them.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 28, 2005)

and hey dont worry about getting fat.. u can always get ride of it.. the reason why most fat people stay that way is becaues they dont change there diet or do cardio to lose it or even Work out.


----------



## deez (Apr 28, 2005)

Bro if your getting ready to run 12 k runs then you shouldnt worry about putting on some fat. U need carbs in there like Wolfey said. Let the drugs do the cutting for you. Your body is going to use those carbs for energy to build muscle........Also if im not mistaken carbs cause and insulin spike which is what feeds your muscles that protein you're takin in. You NEED carbs with your sauce.  just my 2 cents


----------



## Freejay (Apr 28, 2005)

ugadawg said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on the best ways to increase carbs?  Meal ideas, supp ideas?  Thanks for all the help bros...


Just make sure the carbs are from "clean" sources.  No refined sugars, etc.  I like sugars that have a lower glycemic index (slower acting).  One great source of this is Agave Nectar (yes..it's the same cactus they make Tequila from.)  Most whole foods stores have it.  Also eat whole grains (oats are great.)  Avoid potatoes (convert to glucose in the blood as fast as table sugar.)  You want carbs that absorb gradually so your insulin response is equally balanced.  One of the biggest problems today is people are becoming insulin resistant because almost all of the food they eat has refined "hard hitting" sugars.  This is part of the foundation of "eating clean."


----------



## ugadawg (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess I'll just start drinking more gatorade pre/post workout and tryign to include whole grains at every meal...


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 29, 2005)

oatmeal is a great source of carbs.  try getting some instant oatmeal packets and putting one in your protein drink. this is what i do and it works great. i use apples & cinnamon cause it tastes the best. just put it in a blender for a few seconds before drinking.
sweet potatoes are also a great source of carbs. they are actually better than regular potatoes.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 29, 2005)

ugadawg said:
			
		

> I guess I'll just start drinking more gatorade pre/post workout and tryign to include whole grains at every meal...



The sugars in gatorade are designed to absorb quickly to "aid" in recovery from strenuous activity.  This is fine if you just ran 5 miles or did a grueling workout and you sweated out all your electrolites and water, but if you drink sports drinks any other time (casually), they can make you fat just like pop (or soda if you live in the western part of the US!)


----------

